# Sleep problem after upgrading to 4.3 Jellybean



## joehicks01 (Oct 2, 2012)

After going form 10.1 to Jellybean 4.3 my tablet will constantly go to a sleep type mode where the screen goes black after about 15 seconds. I must then push the button on the side to get the screen back. I have gone through so many of my setting with no luck. Anyone else having this problem or know what the resolution is?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Settings/display/screen timeout

Post questions here:

*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.2 and 4.3 Builds on the HP TouchPad *


----------



## joehicks01 (Oct 2, 2012)

4.3 Jelly bean does not have that option...at least no where I can find it.. The interesting part of this I discovered today is lets say I am watching something on youtube...My screen will stay awake but if it is idle for over 5 - 10 seconds it go into so dark status until I push the button to bring it back.

I appreciate the advise but it will not work for me on 4.3


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

joehicks01 said:


> 4.3 Jelly bean does not have that option...at least no where I can find it.. The interesting part of this I discovered today is lets say I am watching something on youtube...My screen will stay awake but if it is idle for over 5 - 10 seconds it go into so dark status until I push the button to bring it back.
> 
> I appreciate the advise but it will not work for me on 4.3


*Warning* we are now entering Triple face-palm territory. Look at this screenshot from the Evervol AOSP 4.3 Rom, go to

Settings/display/*Sleep.*









You're describing normal computer behavior. Wouldn't it be more of a problem if the screen kept turning off while you were watching the video? FYI the screen turns off to save battery life.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> *Warning* we are now entering Triple face-palm territory. Look at this screenshot from the Evervol AOSP 4.3 Rom, go to
> 
> Settings/display/*Sleep.*
> 
> ...


Have you looked to see if this is missing in Milaq's 4.3 Rom? Have you even dare install it? :grin:


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

joehicks01 said:


> 4.3 Jelly bean does not have that option...at least no where I can find it.. The interesting part of this I discovered today is lets say I am watching something on youtube...My screen will stay awake but if it is idle for over 5 - 10 seconds it go into so dark status until I push the button to bring it back.
> 
> I appreciate the advise but it will not work for me on 4.3


Which 4.3 Rom did you install?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Have you looked to see if this is missing in Milaq's 4.3 Rom? Have you even dare install it? :grin:


Lol good point! Maybe I was a little rash in thinking that it would have display settings of some kind :emoji_u1f604: Yep I've installed it and made a backup. I just didn't change my USB media partitions. I might want to test out using ACL in WebOS, if that ever happens and didn't want to cause additional issues. Nothing wrong with running CM10.2 just have a backup handy and don't drastically change the USB media partition. No sense trying to kill WebOS when dual booting is really a unique feature of our TP, not to mention using it regularly to flash the A6 Firmware :sly:

I should headover to XDA and checkout whats happening with that Rom. Did you and Green have a conversation about ACME4 yet? It would be a good excuse to make a new full install video and get it out to the masses.


----------

